# Dudas sobre el integrado 555



## moises95 (Jun 27, 2011)

Quiero hacer leds intermitentes con el 555 pero tengo unas cuantas dudas que son:

¿Es lo mismo Lm555 que NE555, misma funcion? para hacer que parpadeen leds

¿Cuantos leds puedo conectar al circuito del integrado 555?

¿Como regulo el parpadeo de los leds? he visto algo de cambiando un tal condensador o resistencia aumenta o disminulle la velocidad de parpadeo. ¿Podria poner un potenciometro para regular  la velocidad de parpedeo? si fuese asin donde iria el potenciometro

si es cambiando componentes ¿cual deberia cambiar para conseguir cambiar la velocidad de parpadeo?

¿podria consrguir 5 parpadeos por segundo o mucho mas?

os dejo abajo el circuito que are para que me señaleis lo dle potenciometro o componentes para la velocidad


----------



## HectorStark (Jun 27, 2011)

1.si el LM555 y el NE555 son lo mismo solo que son de diferentes companias

2. puedes poner muchos exactamente no se cuantos pero yo ultimamente hice un corazon con 8 LEDs me fue perfecto todo depende del voltaje pero recuerda no exceder el voltaje del 555

3. para regular el parpadeo tienes que cambiar la R1, R2 y C1

si puedes usar el potenciometro puedes sustituirlo por una resistencia no recuerdo si la R1 o R2

te dejo este diagrama que es mas o menos la conexion que necesitas el modo del 555 es astable





R1, R2 y C son los que regulan el parpadeo y el tiempo. Las formulas te ayudaran a calcular el tiempo del parpadeo 




t1=0.69*(R1+R2)*C

t2=0.69*R2*C

T=t1+t2=0.69(R1+2R2)C

Espero te sea de ayuda, no se mucho pero con un solo proyecto aprendi mucho sobre el 555
si me equivoco o me falta alguna cosa corriganme

Aqui te dejo mas info
http://usuarios.multimania.es/charlytospage/astable_con_555.htm
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555


----------



## moises95 (Jun 27, 2011)

Me sirvio bastante , probare lo del potenciometro haber en cual es. No entiendo una cosa de la formula, en la ultima parte donde dice T=... resultado que de hay en que lo da ¿segundos, milisegndos?


----------



## Rigeliano (Jun 27, 2011)

Es en segundos. Pero si quieres que no varié el ciclo de trabajo cambia el condensador si varias solo las resistencias aras que oscile a varias frecuencias pero también a distintos ciclos de trabajo.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nuestro compañero Rigeliano al parecer resolvio casi todas las dudas 
El potenciometro que quieres usar para cambiar el ciclo de parpadeo es el
que se pone en la R2. Si te fijas en las formulas el R2 siempre aparece, y 

t1: 1 logico (prendido)
t2: 0 logico (apagado)
t1+t2 = T

espero haberte ayudado
saludos!!!


----------



## moises95 (Jun 28, 2011)

Entonces para usar potenciometro contra mas homs tenga mejor presision a la hora de regular el parpadeo ¿no?

Lo que da en t1 en lo que tarda en encender y lo que da en t2 en lo que tarda en apagar?

t1+t2=t es el tiempo total ¿no?


----------



## jsmont (Jun 29, 2011)

HectorStark dijo:


> R1, R2 y C son los que regulan el parpadeo y el tiempo. Las formulas te ayudaran a calcular el tiempo del parpadeo



y entonces en que influye C1? :S


----------



## ls2k (Jul 7, 2011)

c1 es un desacople para las interferencias, no es necesario ponerlo, pero se acostumbra a usar cuando se tarta de astables :B


----------



## moises95 (Jul 9, 2011)

Y que tension saca el intregado? Si le meto 12v que saca 12v? o cuanto saca?. Lo usare con leds de 2v


----------



## fer716 (Jul 9, 2011)

es recomendable usarlo a 5v . y colocarle un transistor a la salida para alimentar varios leds . e montado mas de 12 leds asi . en un rato te envio el montaje .

este es el que yo use y me funciono bien . si quieres reemplaza la resistencia 220 y el zener 5v por un regulador 7805 . suerte

se me olvido colocar el condensador de carga . entre los pines 2 y 6 a masa . dependiendo de la velocidad de destello desde 1 hasta 10 uF , aproximadamente .


----------



## moises95 (Jul 10, 2011)

¿Que transistor usastes para aliemntar todo esos leds?

Sobre el primer esquema que me pusisteis, el pin numero 3 es el positivo del led? y cualquier tierra seria el negativo del led no?


----------



## fer716 (Jul 10, 2011)

el transistor es un c945 . pero prueba con los que tu tengas ,que sean npn . y el pin 3 alimenta con positiva la base del transistor . el positivo del led se conecta con una resistencia ( 470 ohm ) a  +12 v . o colocas una resistencia aproximada si quieres mas o menos intensidad o brillo en el led . y la negativa del led si es tierra . suerte


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 10, 2011)

Puedes utilizar para este caso el JPN mas conocido: 2N2222
es el mismo esquema que coloco fer716.
ademas, puedes colocar un potenciometro para que 
puedas regular el brillo de los Leds.

Saludos!!!


----------



## moises95 (Jul 12, 2011)

Veo un poco lioso para mi el circuito a transistores del 555 y mas que no se todavia mucho de transistores. Prefiero empezar por un 555 de un led.

¿Puedo usar el circuito que hay en el tutorial de este foro? Quiero decir si funciona bien.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ido todo bien, use otro circuito y ahora parpadea a velocidad regulada. Solo he puesto un led.

Me falta poner un transistor a la salida, pondre el que me habeis dicho, pero ese transistor cuantos leds aguanta?


----------



## ls2k (Jul 12, 2011)

cuanta tensión saca el 555: aprox 1,5v menos de la alimentación

los transistores "aguantan" segun el modelo y la corriente que circula por ellos, para saber eso, debes mirar la hoja de datos del transistor y saber cuanta corriente consume cada led, en que forma estan conectados, correinte total de consumo de los leds y también sería bueno que pusieras una resistencia de base al transistor calculada y no al ojo para evitar que este se dañe, si bien trabajamos en corte-saturación, una excesiva tensión en la base del transistor puede dañarlo. 

Si quieres puedes buscar info sobre transistores, en corte y saturación los calculos son bastante simples y no creo que te compliquen mucho, si bien las cosas al ojo si funcionan en estos casos, es conveniente hacerlas bien desde el principio y sabrás de donde sale todos esos componentes que vez en los circuitos con 555


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 12, 2011)

dejo a consideracion este esquema, saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Para sabes especificamente los detalles del transistor a ocupar, debes sacar algunos valores importantes. 

Por ejemplo: si vamos a utilizar 5 Led (y cada uno consume 20mA) la corriente que pasara en total (por el colector) son 100mA. La corriente que pasa por el colector es posible calcularla a traves de la ecuacion

 Ic=Ibxβ con
1.- Ib= intensidad de la base del transistor
2.- β= ganancia con la que trabaja o amplifica el transistor. En los manuales tecnicos esta representado por "hfe" y cada transistor tiene su valor unico.

Es decir, con esto podemos calcular la corriente que pasara por la base. Como bien menciono ls2k, el 555 tiene en su salida aprox 1,5v menos que Vcc. Tenemos la corriente, tambien tenemos el voltaje, ahora si es posible sacar la resistencia con ley de ohm.

saludos!!


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 12, 2011)

para que sea mas facil mi amigo coloca el transistor tip120 o el 122  ponle una resistencia de 120 ohms a la base y solo conecta los leds entre emiso y colector y listo ese transistor resite altas corrientes debido a que es untransistor de montaje darlington


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 13, 2011)

spencer89 dijo:


> para que sea mas facil mi amigo coloca el transistor tip120 o el 122  ponle una resistencia de 120 ohms a la base y solo conecta los leds entre emiso y colector y listo ese transistor resite altas corrientes debido a que es untransistor de montaje darlington



Ese transistor es muy bueno para altos amperajes. En este caso yo lo recomendaria si tubiesen que usar muchos led (y no estoy hablando de unos 10 ni 20), ya que es capaz de soportar hasta 5 A.

saludos!!!


----------



## ls2k (Jul 13, 2011)

jorge, tu esquema esta bien bueno, ese secuencial puede servirle de inspiracion al autor del tema :B



spencer89 dijo:


> para que sea mas facil mi amigo coloca el  transistor tip120 o el 122  ponle una resistencia de 120 ohms a la base y  solo conecta los leds entre emiso y colector y listo ese transistor  resite altas corrientes debido a que es untransistor de montaje  darlington


  entre emisor y colector NO!!! por fogonazo!! entre vcc y colector, polarizados correctamente, si los colocas entre emisor y colectro jamás encenderán


----------



## moises95 (Jul 13, 2011)

spencer89 dijo:


> para que sea mas facil mi amigo coloca el transistor tip120 o el 122  ponle una resistencia de 120 ohms a la base y solo conecta los leds entre emiso y colector y listo ese transistor resite altas corrientes debido a que es untransistor de montaje darlington



Tengo otro transistor nPn Drlington, es un Bu806, serviria? Sino cojere un tip120 o 122.

Fijaros en el datasheet  de mi transistor bu806, es de power y creo que aguanta 8 amperios segu pone.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/105/364944_DS.pdf


contra mas velocidad menos ilumina el led ¿Como  solucionos eso?


----------



## fer716 (Jul 13, 2011)

emisor colector es como que mucho gasto . y los leds se alimentan con la resistencia , el transistor queda como corte . recomiendo emisor comun . suerte


----------



## moises95 (Jul 13, 2011)

fer716 dijo:


> emisor colector es como que mucho gasto . y los leds se alimentan con la resistencia , el transistor queda como corte . recomiendo emisor comun . suerte



Entonces el transistor tip?


----------



## ls2k (Jul 13, 2011)

bu 806 si te sirve, para el consumo de tus leds deber ver que ganancia, beta o hfe tiene, fíjate en la curva que sale abajo en las gráficas que HFE está en funciond de IC o corriente de colector, que sería la carga total de los leds, en base a eso podrás recalcular la resistencia de base del transistor :B


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 13, 2011)

si mi amigo el transistor que mencionaste si te sirve y is2k esta en todo lo correcto solo que si no te quieres comlicar la vida o no sabes como esta eso de la curva y de las ecuaciones pps ponle una resistencia 880 ohms y no tiene pierde

en un futuro que desees controlar como 8 o mas leds y quieras que parpadeen al mismo tiempo o en secuencia o como se te pegue la gana te recomendaria usar un microcontrolador te recomiendo usar el
PIC16F84A que es el mas accesible y varato bueno eso si sabes como programarlo si no pps avisame y te ayudo



ls2k dijo:


> jorge, tu esquema esta bien bueno, ese secuencial puede servirle de inspiracion al autor del tema :B
> 
> 
> entre emisor y colector NO!!! por fogonazo!! entre vcc y colector, polarizados correctamente, si los colocas entre emisor y colectro jamás encenderán




si a lo que me refiero es que una pata del led la pongas en el emisor la otra a tierra junto con la resistencia y el colector del transistor ponlo a vcc   a eso me referia


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola, gente.
Por si les interesa, éste tiene dos preset (o potenciometros), para regular dos tiempos.

Saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 14, 2011)

Comunmente solo es necesario colocar el VR2 para
la regulacion de los tiempos...
VR1 lo pondria en la salida (pin 3) para la
regulacion del o los led.

saludos!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 15, 2011)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:
			
		

> Comunmente solo es necesario colocar el VR2 para
> la regulacion de los tiempos


Si, pero como lo puse (y jugando con los dos preset), da otros tiempo de encendido/apagado, y la frecuencia total.


			
				KaedusElectroRaik dijo:
			
		

> VR1 lo pondria en la salida (pin 3) para la
> regulacion del o los led.


Acompañado de un transistor, mínimo, porque sino se estropea por la intencidad, en caso de que haya muchos led.

Saludos


----------



## ls2k (Jul 17, 2011)

obviamente se debe poner un trt a la salida del 555, ya que este no da mucha corriente a la sallida y aunque te vallas justo con los mA, se empieza a calentar y el voltaje de salida (aprox vcc - 1,5v) cae mucho, casi  a vcc/2. por otro lado, veo que a user300 le gusta preguntar y eso está muy bn, siempre y cuadno no salga con temas ya tratados


----------



## moises95 (Jul 17, 2011)

Me estais liando conm los transistores, haber, voy a usar el bu806, solamente tengo que saber:

Por ejemplo:

Colector con negativo
Base con la salida a pulsos
Emisor esto y lo otro...

Es un ejemplo, explicarme eso un poco y mejor si poneis un esquema solamente de esa conexion porque tantos esquemas esto es lioso.

Estoy empezando con la electronica, no se mucho.


----------



## fer716 (Jul 17, 2011)

hola user300 . si usas un BU806 . mira de frente el transistor y lo lees asi : base-colector -emisor . o sea de izquierda a derecha . la base la conectas a pin 3 del 555 con una resistencia de 1k . el colector lo conectas a los leds con una resistencia de 470 ohm . el emisor a masa o negativo . el otro pin de los leds lo conectas a la positiva . suerte .


----------



## pandacba (Jul 17, 2011)

Cuando te dicen mirandolo de frente es la parte metalica hacia atras la capsula plástica al frente con la  nomenclatura del trnaistor, mejor que el BU, que es un transistor de alta tensión/Conmutación, utiliza los TIP, que encim los que tenes son darlington, con la ventaja que tu 555 se le extaera una corriente muy baja.

La forma de verlo es la misma que la mencionada

Para ir familiarizandote, busca la hoja de datos y alli esta todo lo que haz preguntado(en cuanto a los transistores)


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 18, 2011)

Aqui hice un circuito del cual te puedes basar 
Eso de poner una sola resistencia en serie con
todo un paralelo de leds no me convence mucho (nunca
lo he hecho, pero siempre me han dicho que coloque el led
con su debida R). Tambien puse las patillas del BU806 para
que no te equivoques.
Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos!!!


----------



## moises95 (Jul 18, 2011)

Perfecto, ese si , pero ahora tnego la duda de usar un tip o un BU, segun Panda, es mejor un tip porque le sacara poca energia al 555. ¿Pero que tip?

Decidme que hacer, ¿Bu, o tip? De todas maneras, el Bu no dañara el 555? No lo quema ni sobrecalienta no?


----------



## ls2k (Jul 18, 2011)

usa lo que tienes a mano, no te compliques tanto, si estás empezando recién no es la idea que te lies con cosas simples, si tienes el BU úsalo ¿para que gastar plata en comprar un tip, si la función es la misma?


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cuando se trata de potencia o energia que un elelmento ocupa, se refiere al maximo potencial que puede soportar. Usa el BU si ya lo tienes, pero si no lo has comprado, puedes comprar otro transistor mas barato y que cumpla la misma funcion.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 19, 2011)

8 leds con un 555 y encima a 12v ........... para que el TIP ???


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 20, 2011)

lo puedes usar con logica positiva.. es decir colos el positivo de los leds a los 12 volts con su respectiva resistencia... digamos 1k..  y los catodos de los leds lo conectas directamente  a a la pata 3 del 555.
saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 20, 2011)

Coincido con Fernando. Para 8 LED´s (si estamos hablando de los comunes), para qué un transistor extra?
Hacés 2 series de 4 LED´s cada una, el consumo total va a ser de 40 mA con lo que no necesitás nada más que el 555.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 7, 2012)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


>



Ahora voy a probar un circuito con unos 20 leds de alta luminosidad de color rojo, alimentados con una pila de 9V. ¿Cambian las resistenicas?

El transistor uso el mismo, bu806.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jun 7, 2012)

Buenas. Tené en cuenta que una batería de 9V puede suministrar unos 300mA más o menos. 10 LEDs son unos 270mA con las resistencias que estás usando. Suponiendo que prendan un 50% del ciclo la batería te duraría unas 2hs o un poquito mas con suerte! pero debería andar jajaja Las resistencias de los LEDs están bien.

Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Buenas. Tené en cuenta que una batería de 9V puede suministrar unos 300mA más o menos. 10 LEDs son unos 270mA con las resistencias que estás usando. Suponiendo que prendan un 50% del ciclo la batería te duraría unas 2hs o un poquito mas con suerte! pero debería andar jajaja Las resistencias de los LEDs están bien.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Y el transistor no consume de la Pila 9V?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jun 7, 2012)

Prácticamente no, porque está trabajando en corte y saturación. La corriente de los LEDs pasa por el transistor, pero se consume en los LEDs.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2012)

Aqui traigo un nuevo esquema, esta vez voy a alimentar 60 leds, bueno, una lampara de 60leds que funciona a 12v  y pone que consume 3W. 

Le meto 12v al 555, pero a la lampara 12v no le van llevar ¿no?, entonces le meto 15V 1A y saldria unos 13v, Que con la resistencia de 220 Ohmios puedo poner mas o menos voltaje ¿no?

El transistor sera un tip31C  que da hasta 3A.  3w/12v=0,25A  0,25 consume la lampara.


Bueno, quiero saber si el esquema esta bien asi y si el voltaje puedo bajarlo con la resistencia de salida de la plata 3


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 28, 2012)

El esquema estaría bien, agregale un capacitor al pin 5 del 555.

Sobre la máxima potencia sobre el transistor, tené en cuenta la Vce-sat que tiene el transistor y en base a la corriente de carga.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola.

Si tus LEDs son blancos 3.4V y 20mA ó 0.02A.
Tu fuente es de 12V.
60 LEDS.
Haz una hilera de tres LEDs en serie + resistencia, tendrás 20 hileras (60 LEDs en total).
La corriente es en este caso 20mAx20hileras=400mA = 0.4A.

Sí los LEDs son rojos haz una hilera de 5 LEDs en serie + resistencia, tendrás 6 hileras (60 LED en total)
La corriente será 20mA x 6 hileras = 120mA = 0.12A

En el caso de 60LEDs, la corriente será 60x20mA=1200mA = 1.2A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2012)

Lo de la vsat no lo entiendo C-E voltaje de saturacion, ¿Para que es eso?

No puedo colocar los leds en tiras, lo que tengo es una bombilla de 60leds...

http://www.online-electronica.com/catalog/images/LAMPL36HQ.jpg







La que tengo es como la de la foto, tipo bombilla alogena de 12V, pero en vez de alogena de 60leds, que tambien trabaja a 12v y consume 3W segun la etiqueta. aunque le he metido hasta 14V y ha funcionado bien durante horas. 

Tengo 2 bombillas, y las pondre en paralelo

Con esas 2 bombillas de 60 leds quiero hacer un strobo regulable con el esquema anterior, ya serian 120leds, y ahora pondre una fuente de 17V regulada a 15v 1A MAX para alimentar el 555


Aqui hay otro esquema con lo que quiero hacer:

http://www.afiata.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/circuit-electronics-Flasher.gif






Usa el transistor 2n3055 para una bombilla de 12v y 21W justamente lo que me hace falta, a limentar 2 bombillas de led que piden 12v y 3W.

¿Funcionaran en paralelo con este esquema?

¿Ese esquema es correcto?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 28, 2012)

La Vce-sat es la tensión que cae sobre el transistor entre colector y emisor cuando el transistor se supone que debería funcionar como una llave cerrada (es decir que idealmente esta tensión debería ser 0v).

Para que te des una idea, un tip31c declara que la Vce(sat) máxima es de 1,2v, por lo tanto, a mayor Vce-sat, mayor potencia deberá disipar el transistor.

Si bien en tu caso estas trabajando con una señal alterna en la base y para calcular esa potencia deberías usar la tensión eficaz y la corriente eficaz sobre el transistor, para facilitar el cálculo (y sobredimensionar esa potencia y por lo tanto el transistor), podrías usar la tensión de pico:

[LATEX]P_{transistor\(max\)}=I_{carga}.V_{ce\(sat\)}[/LATEX]

En tu caso, como estás trabajando con 2 lamparas de leds de 250mA c/u (iled=Pled/Vled=250mA), tu corriente de carga será 500mA y la potencia máxima será:

*Potencia Sobredimensionada*

[LATEX]P_{transistor\(max\)}=500mA.1,2v=0,6W[/LATEX]

Para que el transistor funcione sin que se queme, te recomiendo que le pongas un disipador de estos:






Ó vayas por un transistor con mayor aguante y evitar ese disipador. Un 3055 es demasiado transistor para lo que necesitas y además necesitarías otro para poder manejarlo sin problemas.


----------



## moises95 (Sep 23, 2012)

¿He puesto bien la poralidad? Colector negativo, y donde le llegan 12V el positivo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 80466
> 
> ¿He puesto bien la poralidad? Colector negativo, y donde le llegan 12V el positivo.



Supongo que estas hablando de la alimentación, si es así, el positivo está bien, el negativo va donde dice *GND* (*G*rou*nd*)


----------



## moises95 (Sep 24, 2012)

Olvidé decirlo, hablo de la polaridad de la bombilla. El "-" del colector y el "+" de donde estan el "+12"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Olvidé decirlo, hablo de la polaridad de la bombilla. El "-" del colector y el "+" de donde estan el "+12"



SI la bombilla es polarizada si esta bien como lo dices el cable rojo (positivo) va a al + (positivo de la fuente) y el cable negro (negativo) va al colector del transistor.

>>Postadata<< te recomiendo el 2N3055 encapsulado TO3 y un disipador para ese modelo


----------



## moises95 (Sep 24, 2012)

¿Como se o calculo la potencia máxima que puede tener la bombilla? En el esquema, para 2n3055 es 21W , pero y si pongo otro transistor, ¿como se la potencia máxima?

Voy a usar el 2n3055, pero quiero ver si pusiese otro transistor que potencia sacaría


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2012)

conecta la lampara directo a 12V si es la tension de trabajo de la lampara, en serie con el amperimetro lo que te de multiplicalo por 12V IxE=P o sea si multiplicas la intencidad por la tension obtenes la potencia. SI podes usar otro transistor el tema que aguante la intencidad como la tension de trabajo eso lo ves mismo puede ser un transistor de salida horizontal de un monitor o TV


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 24, 2012)

> ¿Como se o calculo la potencia máxima que puede tener la bombilla? En el esquema, para 2n3055 es 21W , pero y si pongo otro transistor, ¿como se la potencia máxima?
> 
> Voy a usar el 2n3055, pero quiero ver si pusiese otro transistor que potencia sacaría



Mucho transistor para 500mA.... pero bue vos sabras .


----------



## moises95 (Sep 25, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Mucho transistor para 500mA.... pero bue vos sabras .



 Tip41C o TIP31C    Son mas chiquititos (10A y 5A) El 2n3055 son 15A


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 25, 2012)

Si eso trabajaran bien incluso un BD139, pero usa el TIP41C. eso si es que la lampara es de 500mA


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 25, 2012)

No sé a qué se debe esa limitación de 21 watts con el 2N3055. 
Un 555 es capaz de entregar 200 mA. Un 2N3055 con 200 mA en la base, puede manejar sin problemas 4 amperes (la tensión CE será menor de 1 volt). Y 4 amperes a 12 volts con 48 watts.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

ustedes siempre hablan de los mosfet y demas bichos que solo consumen nada de corriente .
y ahora estan con estos transistores comunes


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 25, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No sé a qué se debe esa limitación de 21 watts con el 2N3055.
> Un 555 es capaz de entregar 200 mA. Un 2N3055 con 200 mA en la base, puede manejar sin problemas 4 amperes (la tensión CE será menor de 1 volt). Y 4 amperes a 12 volts con 48 watts.



Es cierto eso del 3055, yo pensé que su HFE era mucho más chico, por eso escribí que tal vez se necesitaba algo para manejarlo.

Pero ojo con el 555, si bien puede entregar mucha corriente, en este caso el que limita es la potencia, ya que al trabajar con 15v la corriente máxima que se puede sacar es de 40mA en algunos modelos y 80mA en otros. Igualmente alcanza para manejar el 3055.

De todas formas, para mi sigue siendo demasiado transistor para tan solo 500mA de carga.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ustedes siempre hablan de los mosfet y demas bichos que solo consumen nada de corriente .
> y ahora estan con estos transistores comunes



No es una mala opción y se podría implementar, pero justamente tal como mencionó Black, con un 555 no tenés taaantos problemas para manejar la base de un transistor pesado como un 3055.


----------



## moises95 (Sep 26, 2012)

Si los mA que saca el 555 no fuesen suficientes para manejar un transistor grande sería necesario poner un transistor pequeño (bc549) y despues el transistor grande para que ya le llegará la corriente necesearia a la base como para que pueda funcionar. ¿No? 

Bc549 de driver y el grande como transistor de potencia. ¿No? 

Si el 2n3055 se puede usar, va a ir muy sobrado ¿Verdad? Se puede poner el tip41C o el tip31C  son mas pequeños


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 26, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Si los mA que saca el 555 no fuesen suficientes para manejar un transistor grande sería necesario poner un transistor pequeño (bc549) y despues el transistor grande para que ya le llegará la corriente necesearia a la base como para que pueda funcionar. ¿No?



Se, si la corriente que puede entregar el 555 a la base del transistor es poca, el HFE del transistor es bajo y la corriente de carga es alta, el transistor queda como en un "estado intermedio", donde no conduce del todo y funciona en zona activa (mucha de la potencia cae en el transistor), osea no es lo que vos estas buscando.

Deberías garantizar como mínimo esto:

[LATEX]I_{base(2n3055)}>\frac{I_{colector}}{H_{FE(2n3055)}}[/LATEX]

Y lo que se hace en la práctica, es sobredimensionar esa corriente de base varias veces:

[LATEX]I_{base(2n3055)}>2.\frac{I_{colector}}{H_{FE(2n3055)}}[/LATEX]



moises95 dijo:


> Bc549 de driver y el grande como transistor de potencia. ¿No?



Podría ser, tal vez no un BC54x ya que la corriente de colector que maneja es baja (hasta 100mA y estarías casi igual que con el 555), pero por ej. un BC337 podrías usar. 

Luego deberías usar una configuración llamada Darlington, que hace que el HFE del transistor original se multiplique por el HFE del transistor auxiliar (en este caso el BC549 o BC337). Sería algo así:







Esa configuración permite que ahora la corriente de base sea esta:

[LATEX]I_{base(BC337)}>2.\frac{I_{colector(2n3055)}}{H_{FE(2n3055)}.H_{FE(BC337)}}[/LATEX]

La otra gran solución es la que dio *fernandob*, usar mosfet y olvidarse de los problemas de la corriente de base, que justo en este caso no tendría ningún problema con la tensión de gate. 



moises95 dijo:


> Si el 2n3055 se puede usar, va a ir muy sobrado ¿Verdad? Se puede poner el tip41C o el tip31C  son mas pequeños



Como expliqué en el mensaje #49, la potencia que vas a disipar sobre un TIP31 con 500mA de carga será 0,6W como mucho (valor como dije, sobredimensionado, en realidad es menor). En esas condiciones y con el disipador que mencioné tenés transistor para rato, incluso es muy probable que el transistor funcione sin ese disipador, pero estarías muy justo.

Alternativas que te doy, fijate que te conviene más económicamente:

- TIP31 --> agregar ese disipador chico.
- TIP41 --> no necesita disipador, va solo.
- Pasarte a un mosfet, usar un IRF510 --> no necesita disipador, va solo.

De las 3 opciones, seguro que el TIP41 es la opción más barata.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 26, 2012)

No sé porqué la limitación de la salida en 40 u 80 mA del 555.
Los datos que adjunto son del LM555. Y justamente especifica qué caída de tensión hay cuando el consumo es de 200 mA y la alimentación de 15 volts.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 26, 2012)

Si a la salida tuviera 12,5v y entregando 200mA, la salida estaría dando 2,5W, me hace ruido eso.

¿La potencia max. disipada indicada solo serviría para saber la potencia que se morfa el 555 y no la que entrega?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 26, 2012)

ERROR ...........................pensalo

15v ..................12,5..........2,5  ?????


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tomando los datos de sus características, si alimentamos con 15, a la salida hay 12.5 a 200 mA, la disipación es de solo 0.5 watts, que es en realidad lo que importa para saber si el mismo va a tolerar esa condición de trabajo. Y aún la versión CMM que es la más pequeña en capacidad (de montaje superficial), puede disipar 613 mW. La etapa de salida solo trabaja conduciendo a VCC o a GND, o sea, los transistores de salida funcionan a corte y saturación, la disipación es mínima.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 26, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tomando los datos de sus características, si alimentamos con 15, a la salida hay 12.5 a 200 mA, la disipación es de solo 0.5 watts, que es en realidad lo que importa para saber si el mismo va a tolerar esa condición de trabajo. Y aún la versión CMM que es la más pequeña en capacidad (de montaje superficial), puede disipar 613 mW. La etapa de salida solo trabaja conduciendo a VCC o a GND, o sea, los transistores de salida funcionan a corte y saturación, la disipación es mínima.



Ok... 

Ya voy agarrar un 555 y lo voy a cagar a palos para ver si realmente da esa corriente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mmmmmm y entenderá el integrado que matándolo a palos tiene que funcionar y dar esa corriente?
No será necesario conectarlo a nada?
Es un nuevo modo de testeo?
El palo tiene que ser grande?


----------



## moises95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Una vez conecté un 555 a unos 20 leds araña color rojo, el 555 se ponía ardiendo, lo tocaba con el deo y eso quemaba, pero funcionaban bien, sin poner transistor de salida ni nada, directo a los 20 leds araña rojos. Lo que despues con el tiempo dejó de funcionar, o no encendia o no hacia flash, se quedaba encendido, algo raro le pasaba, creo que se quemó.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 27, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Una vez conecté un 555 a unos 20 leds araña color rojo, el 555 se ponía ardiendo, lo tocaba con el deo y eso quemaba, pero funcionaban bien, sin poner transistor de salida ni nada, directo a los 20 leds araña rojos. Lo que despues con el tiempo dejó de funcionar, o no encendia o no hacia flash, se quedaba encendido, algo raro le pasaba, creo que se quemó.



que raro............ no ???


----------



## moises95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Que es verdad  se ponia muy caliente y al cosa es que podia alimentar a todo esos leds de araña color rojo (Sin resistencia, alimentava directo lo que sacase la salida), acabo estropeado y se calentaba bastante. Cosas muy raras del 555 







cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Ya voy agarrar un 555 y lo voy a cagar a palos para ver si realmente da esa corriente.





   Palos al 555


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 27, 2012)

Es como la foto que siempre pone Cacho... si el 555 se porta mal, hay tabla!


----------



## moises95 (Sep 27, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Es como la foto que siempre pone Cacho... si el 555 se porta mal, hay tabla!
> 
> http://sp5.fotolog.com/photo/21/3/28/maniaxsimpsons/1245515080486_f.jpg



El 555 habeces se porta muy mal   cuando eso a darle tabla, se comporta bien entoncences


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 27, 2012)

Al final no hubo necesidad de Tabla... . Tal como mencionó *Black*, el 555 se banca esos 2W y  pico a la salida.

Prueba realizada:

- LM555CN
- Fuente 15v
- 2 tipos de resistencias de cargas + led indicador a 20mA aprox.
- Capacitor de 470uF, Ra=10k y Rb=10k => f=0,1Hz y Duty=50.

Resultados:

1) Con 4 resistencia de 680Ohm 1/4W en paralelo (170ohm) + led a 20mA, la tensión de salida se mantuvo a 13,2v sin problemas (carga de 100mA, aprox.) y el 555 no calentó.

2) Con 8 resistencias de 10 Ohm 1/4W en serie (80ohms) + leds a 20mA, la tensión de salida se mantuvo a 12,8V sin problemas (carga de 180mA, aprox.) y el 555 no calentó.

Así que se puede dar por terminada esa duda.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 27, 2012)

mas que comprobado que se puede alimentar un rele sin usar un T  ( y 2 tambien ) .
que me viene de el otro tema de la fuente a C . que desparraman T . a la salida de el 555 .
que una de las pocas ventajas que tiene el loco es que es capaz de entregar unos mA sin dar lastima y no la usan .


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola.

No entiendo, usas un LED en todas las pruebas o una resistencia con su respectivo LED. En otras palabras, 4 x (1 resistencia de 680 + 1 LED) ó 4 resistencia de 680 en paralelo + 1 LED.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 27, 2012)

Es bueno ver que las hojas de datos tienen datos certeros.
Además que no haya calentado no debe asombrarnos, caída 2.2 volts, 180 mA, disipación 0.4 watts si fuera continuo, pero teniendo un ciclo de trabajo del 50%, son solo 0.2 watts.
Ahora volviendo al tema principal, con una resistencia adecuada entre la salida del 555 y la base del 3055, 4 amperes es totalmente posible, de ahí venía mi duda del porqué la limitación que se supone tiene el circuito planteado de solo 21 watts.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 27, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No entiendo, usas un LED en todas las pruebas o una resistencia con su respectivo LED. En otras palabras, 4 x (1 resistencia de 680 + 1 LED) ó 4 resistencia de 680 en paralelo + 1 LED.
> 
> ...



Sería carga por las resistencias y en paralelo a esa carga, led + resistencia limitadora a 20mA.



elaficionado dijo:


> Ahora volviendo al tema principal, con una resistencia adecuada entre la salida del 555 y la base del 3055, 4 amperes es totalmente posible, de ahí venía mi duda del porqué la limitación que se supone tiene el circuito planteado de solo 21 watts.



La idea de *moises95* es de trabajar con una carga de 500mA, según sus lámparas de leds.

Ahora sobre esos 21W, habría que ver si en el lugar donde fue sacado hacía mención sobre el disipador que necesitaba el 3055 o si simplemente la idea era manejar ese tipo de lámparas para un auto.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 27, 2012)

la otra vez compre unos TIP y sale casi lo mismo comprar los que son un solo T que lso que son un darlington .

asi que para 500 mA o para 2 amp..... creo esta todo dicho .


----------



## moises95 (Sep 28, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> asi que para 500 mA o para 2 amp..... creo esta todo dicho .



No hace falta un transistor tan grande para las lamparas de led. Pero lo que no entiendo es porque las dos lamparas de led, 3w cada una (según la etiqueta) que quiero conectar a la salida del transistor se quedan en 500mA  

Esta es la web de donde saqué el circuito, aqui esta el post:

http://www.afiata.com/circuit-diagram-for-the-lights-to-flash/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 28, 2012)

Cambiá R2 de 1K por una de 68 ohms y luego medí a ver si cambia la corriente.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 28, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ..lo que no entiendo es porque las dos lamparas de led, 3w cada una (según la etiqueta) que quiero conectar a la salida del transistor se quedan en 500mA  ..



¿Cómo que se quedan?

Cada lampara es de 3w y sabés que la tensión de alimentación es de 12v, por lo tanto indirectamente sabés cuanta corriente pide c/lampara:

[LATEX]P_{lampara}=V_{lampara}.I_{lampara}[/LATEX]

Despejando la corriente:

[LATEX]I_{lampara}=\frac{P_{lampara}}{V_{lampara}}=\frac{3W}{12V}=0,25A[/LATEX]

Como tenés dos lámparas en paralelo, la corriente se suma y daría 0,5A ó 500mA.


----------



## orlyyan (Sep 30, 2012)

Estimados tengo un circuito el cual como pueden ver maneja doce leds rojos de 2.2 / a 15mA estoy probando con una bateria de 9 v, pero lo "diseñe" para que funcione a 12 v funcionaba bien pero de un momento a otro los leds se quedaron encendidos saque el 555 del socket e igualmente seguian prendidos.

Por otra parte alguien me puede decir si esta bien realizado el circuito.

saludos

Espero sus comentarios sean cual fueren estoy aqui para aprender.


----------



## CarlitosXtreme (Ene 6, 2017)

buenos dias, estuve leyendo un poco el tema, y yo quiero algo parecido, pero quiero regular los dos tiempos, el tiempo de apagado y el tiempo de prendido los leds, regularlo con 2 potenciometros por ejemplo, uno sé que vá en R2, que no se si regula el Tiempo 1 o el Tiempo 2, y el otro potenciometro donde lo pongo para regular?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2017)

Para lograr eso tenes que reemplazar R1 por una R de 1K8 + un potenciometro de 5k


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 6, 2017)

Hola.




Con esta configuración T1 y T2 son independientes.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CarlitosXtreme (Ene 9, 2017)

genios, esta tarde lo pruebo a ver que sale


----------

